# converting alfalfa to grass



## docsock (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello, I am at wondering what everyone thinks is the best way to convert alfalfa hay fields to grass to use as pasture. We are in the process of transitioning our farm to grazing and nearly all our current hayfields are pure alfalfa. any input is appreciated. thanks


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I went to a pasture field day this year and one of the fields we visited was an alfalfa field transitioned to other grazing crops by disking down the alfalfa to leave some of the alfalfa behind to grow along with the new grazing crops. It was so impressive that I'll be trying the same on my place this spring in some places. Anyway, one of the key items that I took away was that if you disk down alfalfa and don't get a good stand of grass and or other forbs/weeds/crop along with the alfalfa you can have problems with bloat if you turn your animals out onto the field without being very careful about how and when you put them out.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Another thing you could do is to seed a grass into the alfalfa stand and let the grass take over as the alfalfa declines. There has been some other posts on here that talked about orchardgrass replacing alfalfa in hay fields. Personally I'd seed meadow fescue or endophyte-free tall fescue this spring right in with the alfalfa without tilling it at all.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Not certain where he's at, but I've already killed a straight alfalfa stand and planted timothy right into the stubble. If you go with a mix, it may take several years to get enough grass to kill the alfalfa....

Rodney


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you Rodney that it would take at least a couple of years with most grasses. If he's willing to live with some alfalfa for awhile thats free N for the grass and it should be able to be grazed without any problem as long as the animals have enough water around.


----------

